# API vs. Summit  (The tree stand war)



## Arrow3 (Oct 19, 2004)

Ok...This is only for API and Summit climbing stands....

I have both and have compared them....

For me, I like my API Grand Slam Supream over my Summit Goliath.....I wanted a goliath for some time and got one this summer...I got it for a steal too...I have a friend that has a 2 yo API just like mine and he wants to trade...We are swapping deer stands this weekend....Don't get me wrong, theres nothing wrong with the Summit...I just think the API is more suited to me....Let's hear some opinions...


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Oct 19, 2004)

*Api*

I love my API shooting star... Ive hunted out of many and nothing compares...


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Oct 19, 2004)

BROWNING7WSM said:
			
		

> I love my API shooting star... Ive hunted out of many and nothing compares...




I agree.


----------



## RThomas (Oct 19, 2004)

I have a Summit climber and an API loc-on.  I like them both.  Do I have to choose just one?  :


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 19, 2004)

I've got 2 api stands.One shooting star and one grandslam.I love them,but I've never tried the new summits.I did have the old ones,but didnt like them much.


----------



## muzzyman (Oct 19, 2004)

I'm gonna have to say Thanks lab coat guy


----------



## mpowell (Oct 19, 2004)

*used both--like API better*

i had a summit viper and API grand slam supreme at the same time and always used the API.  ended up selling the viper on ebay.

they both sit well to me.  about the same a far as comfort is concerned.  i like the chain design better on the API over the summit cable design.  the API climbs quieter in IMO as well.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Oct 19, 2004)

I have had them both and like my Summit just a tad better.

Jim


----------



## frankwright (Oct 19, 2004)

I have them both and have use the API more. I like the chain better than the cables. It is sturdier feeling to me also.

However with the current state of things now, if I was buying new, I would buy Summit. Parts and help are readily available. API is being sold by just two places now and I have not seen many parts available anywhere.

Also API's are being built in China and Summit in USA!


----------



## Jim McRae (Oct 19, 2004)

API shooting star is awesome. Mine is the best climber I have ever used.

Jim M.


----------



## HuntinTom (Oct 19, 2004)

*I've Never Used an API...*

So I can't say in comparison - But I just bought a new Summit Viper this year after years of sitting in uncomfortable and noisy climbers, and can't believe I've waited this long - That Viper is the most comfortable stand I've ever sat in!


----------



## 7 Mag (Oct 19, 2004)

I can't compare the two because I've never sat in a Summit. I went from sitting on a tree limb, to a Baker, to a Trophy Whitetail, to the API Grand Slam Supreme (made in the USA). If I had to buy one today, I'd have to study on all the American made stands and chose from one of them.


----------



## RamblinWreck (Oct 19, 2004)

I use API Baby Grand lock-ons, and I use a Summit climber.

All in all, I prefer to use a lock-on whenever I can, and only use the climber when learning a new area, or on public land.


----------



## Buzz (Oct 19, 2004)

I'll take the Summit


----------



## Wetzel (Oct 19, 2004)

I've hunted out of a Summit Viper for a number of years.  I liked it enough that I bought another Summit this year so I'd have two nice climbers to use.


----------



## gtaff (Oct 19, 2004)

I love my Summit!!  I looked at both and descided that I like the cable better.  I do not have to hit the little hole with the pin while setting up my stand.  AS far as quite goes I climb down the tree last night and actually had a deer 15 yards from me that I did not even see since I was coming down after dark.  
If anyone is looking for a new Summit you need to pm me I can get you a deal on one.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Oct 19, 2004)

Ask me in 2 weeks. 

I bought an API Grand Slam Stealth today at Bass Pro.

They have them on sale for $149


----------



## broadhead (Oct 19, 2004)

I have an API Grand Slam Supreme and love it. 
I also bought the Stealth last year at BassPro's grand opening in Savannah for $99. I wish I had bought three. I can't tell any basic differences in the Stealth model and the Grandslam except the pin holes are spaced differently.


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Oct 19, 2004)

I got a Summit steel Viper and an API Grand Slam Magnum Supreme. 

I prefer the Summit because it climbs quieter and the cable set up is easier, especially in the dark.

My API is probably one of the last of the ones made in the U.S. The quality is good. However, lining up the holes for the pins is difficult, especially in the dark.  And it is not as quiet climbing as the Summit. 

Also the clear vinyl covering over the chain on my API is not holding up well. I remember before this site crashed some one posting a method of replacing the covereing and thankfully I printed a copy so that will be my next project. 

And, for what it's worth, I just can't bring myself to buy a tree stand made in China. I am afraid of it being poorly made and that translates into a fear for my safety when I am 30 feet up. But that's just me.


----------



## Gumpond (Oct 20, 2004)

Summit for me.  Funny thing is I bought the summit as a loner because of price.  Great deals at the big__________in Augusta, Ga.  I was going to have an extra but it turned into my primary.  It's just easier to use.  Comfort on both are about the same.  After 2 hours I have to get up on both due to my back.  But after standing for a few, I'm good for a couple more hours.
Don't know the name of the store, but is near the end of Bobby Jones beside Sam's discount.  Out the door for $135.


----------



## SouthPaw Draw (Oct 20, 2004)

Have an older API Grandslam and love it, one problem though is vinyl coating is coming off chain but I have had the stand for about 8 yrs. Use to have 1 of the old style Summits (without the cables) and had no gripes about it. Future purchase of another climber may be a Summit because of the issue of foreign mfg. of API's. I prefer to buy American made products when possible.
David


----------



## reylamb (Oct 21, 2004)

If my rear is in a climber you can bet it will be in a Summit.  The improvements for this year made the best stands on the market better.


----------



## HT2 (Oct 22, 2004)

*Brandon....*

You know where I stand........


----------



## Gun Docc (Nov 19, 2005)

Howdy folks,

here is a link to my site with the instructions of putting on the Vinyl tubing for the folks with the API stands

http://www.guncustomizing.com/API-Treestand.htm


Take Care,


----------



## ponyboy (Nov 19, 2005)

i have an older api grand slam supreme [i love it] my wifes brother in law gave me an old viper [steel version] he said he didnt like it , didnt take me long to figure i didnt like it either. any one know where i can get a new seat for my api ?


----------



## kcausey (Nov 20, 2005)

*Summit*

I have a Summit Bullet backpacker and an API Shootin' Star.

The API wobbles on any tree smaller than about 13".  The Summit will climb a steel pole down to about 9" and not wobble.  I believe the API might fit on a slightly larger tree, but climbing is very tough with the flemsy chains.

Summit has made three advances with their system from the time i got my API.  Summit started with a better sytsem and every advance has put them even further  ahead of API.  From comfort to climbing ability to stability, Summit takes the cake.  I still hunt the API as much as the Summit but i have never known anyone who owned an API and climbed a Summit that didn't switch or wish they had a Summit.  
Go to a Sapelo Island hunt and look at the number of Summit's on the boat compared to all others.  Summit has come a long, long way and far outweighs (no pun) the rest.


----------



## kcausey (Nov 20, 2005)

*API Chain maintenence*

PlastiDip can be purchased at Lowe's or what i prefer, Home Depot, maybe even at Walmart.  It is a Rubbery plastic material that bonds well to metal.  Good for iron pan handles, hammer grips, etc.
I dipped my API's chains in it, after peeling the shrink wrap off.  It has last 4 times longer than the original wrap and every hole is exposed, and much quieter.  I hung mine over a 14" cylintricle piece of permacast fiberglass to drie with a 1/2 moon shape.  A large log or 5 gallon bucket would do the same.  Best thing i ever did for my least favorite climber.
Dip it or paint it on w/ a brush.
KIP


----------



## Fishin & Hunting (Nov 20, 2005)

*A summit for me*

I was in the market for one this year.  Looked at the API and Summit at the Atlanta Buckoramma.  Sat in both.  Price was not the deciding factor.  Came down to API had the pins, which to me equal noise.  Went for the Summit, glad I did.


----------



## bigarrow70 (Nov 20, 2005)

i like my summit


----------



## Woods Master (Nov 20, 2005)

Between the API & Summit would rather have API. I dont use either like my Ol-Man too much.


----------



## big buck down (Nov 20, 2005)

I like API the best I set in a Summit the other day and it set great but it was the worst climbing and it was hard to get in and out of the set.  API is the way I go.



    BBD


----------



## Buzz (Nov 20, 2005)

I prefer the Summit.


----------



## confederate (Nov 21, 2005)

The summit is a lot more stable. I have owed both. I have three Vipers now and love them. You can put all your weight on one side of the Viper and it wont shift with you. Dont try this with the API.


----------



## Dub (Nov 21, 2005)

Wouldn't think of getting rid of my Summit Goliath.


----------

